# Skyway bridge pier in early March



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hi everyone. Going to go visit my brother is Tampa in early March. He doesn't fish the Sunshine Skyway bridge, but he well when I'm there if you know what I mean. What should I target in early March? Best bet for type of gear?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably spanish macks, it would probably still be a bit early for kings.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> Hi everyone. Going to go visit my brother is Tampa in early March. He doesn't fish the Sunshine Skyway bridge, but he well when I'm there if you know what I mean. What should I target in early March? Best bet for type of gear?


was there the first three weeks of mar last yr.. spanish mack was very good every morning we were there...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sheepshead , grouper, Silver trout should be feeding well.

Med/heavy spinning for sheepies and macks.
Medium for silver trout ,Best time after midnight slacking tide...Fresh or live shrimp on the bottom.
grouper freelining a live pinfish, with heavy gear.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Sheepshead , grouper, Silver trout should be feeding well.
> 
> Med/heavy spinning for sheepies and macks.
> Medium for silver trout ,Best time after midnight slacking tide...Fresh or live shrimp on the bottom.
> grouper freelining a live pinfish, with heavy gear.


how big are the grouper any slobs?....been thinking of taking a trip down there soon...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Most of them are legal but not huge.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Sheepshead , grouper, Silver trout should be feeding well.
> 
> Med/heavy spinning for sheepies and macks.
> Medium for silver trout ,Best time after midnight slacking tide...Fresh or live shrimp on the bottom.
> grouper freelining a live pinfish, with heavy gear.


for this great lakes angler can you please explaing a med heavy rod , a medium rod , and heavy rod..... i am assuming we are talking about line weight ratings??? or is there more i need to know.. 
thanks 
terry


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Line weight ratings. 20-30lb for sheeps , 15lbs for trout and macks.
65lb on up for gags.

Most grouper are in the 15 to 21 inch range.. with good possibility of 22 to 25.
And the occasional slob of 30inch or more.
the grouper your gonna have to put time in, unless the old first timer luck hits you.

There are a sh*t ton of snags out there on them rock piles so thats the need for heavy line. I use 80lb power pro with 100lb leader.. and still get punk'd.
They will rock you up quick!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Medium, medium heavy, ect are ratings of the action of the rod, how much weight it can throw. Should be printed on the rod. I'd consider medium for saltwater able to throw a 1/2-1 oz bait...jigs, egg sinkers for working live or cut bait..ect. 10-14 lb mono or smallish braid. Medium heavy would be something with a little backbone that can toss 1-3 oz targeting 1-10 lb fish...12-17 lb mono.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Line weight ratings. 20-30lb for sheeps , 15lbs for trout and macks.
> 65lb on up for gags.
> 
> Most grouper are in the 15 to 21 inch range.. with good possibility of 22 to 25.
> ...


ok thanks very much...i lost a fair number of fish off the sunshine north pier last spring from breakage using 20 pound main line and 40 leader... is hard to grasp when we fight and land chinook salmon in fast water on 10 -12 pound test line and 10 -15 foot rods of a 6-12 pound line rating lol... .. i have beefed up with a new rod reel combo each yr i come down.. now have 8' 20 pound line rod for pier, and a 12' 30 pound rod for surf... also use my 11' 4-8 line rod in the surf and have a ball lol


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EFG is the resident expert out at the Skyway on this board. I defer to his knowledge and expertise out there. I know my shiznit out there and know where all the good rock piles and piling numbers are, but do yourself a favor and listen to him.

Grouper out there ain't for newbies. Spanish macks and mangos is what you want to try for out there depending on when you come down. March should be on fire for the Spani's and maybe some early kings.

It all depends on the weather and water temp. We're having a brutal January so things may get prolonged. You just never know here in Florida.


----------

